
Russian ‘Mythbusters’ Shoots an RPG at 45 Layers of Bulletproof Glass - fezz
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-russian-mythbusters-shoots-an-rpg-at-45-layers-of-bulletproof-glass?utm_source=mbtwitter
======
spatulan
The RPG-7 uses an initial explosive charge to propel the rocket a safe
distance away from the soldier who fired it, before the rocket ignites as
takes the RPG the rest of the way. Otherwise the soldier would get a face full
of rocket exhaust.

On the first test at around 1:16 you can see the rocket is lit.

On the second test at around 3:59 you can see the rocket motor failed to
ignite.

